# Pen/pencil Holder



## lpeedin (Jun 24, 2016)

My youngest daughter is an internal accountant with a nation wide child care company.  She's also an avid shooter and gun enthusiast.  She just received permission this week to work from home so I thought I'd made her a pen/pencil holder for her desk.  It's in .375 (3/8") caliber. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 24, 2016)

I like it !


----------



## Whyemier (Jun 24, 2016)

Whoops! Another project I've got to do for a friend who a shooter.  Dang! Will you guys stop so I can catch up?!


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 24, 2016)

I know what you mean - I got a board full of projects to do, but stuff like this keeps popping up and I wind up doing the "cool" stuff and leaving the other till later.


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 24, 2016)

Lee, you know I am going to copy this.  What was your approximate OD for the revolver cylinder itself, not the base?  I have a piece of 3" aluminum that would make a decent sized piece that wouldn't require a separate base.


----------



## kvt (Jun 24, 2016)

I like it.   Does it spin,   That would be cool,   have the cylinder spin on the base.


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 24, 2016)

Chad, I'm going to try to attach a file with the X/Y coordinates for both patterns.  
This is with 1.5" stock.  If you'd like me to run my program for your size stock, just let me know.


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 24, 2016)

kvt said:


> I like it.   Does it spin,   That would be cool,   have the cylinder spin on the base.


It doesn't spin now, but nothing a set of thrust bearings would change.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 24, 2016)

Love it.  Great job and I am sure she will love it.

Mike.


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 24, 2016)

Sad that one would have to not have items like this on their desk at work. I lined the walls of my work area with shooting awards as well as my professional certifications.

It's a nice piece!


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 24, 2016)

I like it , but I would go with a .357 bore. or .44

Now you need to make were a 30 cal. pen and pencil set. I made some of these using 303ss instead of wood.
https://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SEARCH&q=30+caliber+pen+kits


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 24, 2016)

_  Nice work._
_     *G*_


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 24, 2016)

Very nice, but, if I may nitpick a bit, I think .45.  I'm from New England and happen to think that the Colt .45 (many versions) is pretty good.  

Besides, I was a tank crewman armed with the M1911A1 .45 AND a .45 submachine gun that took the same round.  (What a lucky guy - I had to carry two weapons.)


Think about it:

"Bad news, sheriff.  They're facin' off at noon with their .375s."

Doesn't really work, does it?


Besides, a .45 caliber stand could hold markers.


----------



## extropic (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice work. I'm sure she'd have bought it, if she saw it for sale.

Best of all, her Dad thought of it and built it with his own hands (tools) just for her. Priceless.

It's things like this that make me wish LASER engravers were as common as inkjet printers. A dated inscription would be wonderful.


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 25, 2016)

That holder is cool, she's gonna love it!

The 30 cal pen/pencil set is neat as hell too.


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 26, 2016)

My daughter spent most f her Saturday getting her home office sit up, but she did take time to send me this pix. 

The reason I went with .375 holes is that 1.5" round stock was all I had available at the time. I played around with my bolt hole pattern program to  determine the spacing/diameter of the holes & 3/8" worked out just right. 

I didn't video this build but probably will as soon as I get some more raw material. I promised her however that any mor I make will have some subtle difference & her's would be unique. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

